# Liberty Chipper Review



## PNW282

I thought I would share my experience with Liberty Chipper.

2/12/12 - After quite a bit of research, I bit the bullet and purchased an 8" Professional Grade, Liberty Chipper. My receipt came via email but did not contain a sales order number. This would become a problem for me later as I tried to get a tracking number but needed a sales order number to do that.
Over the next few weeks, I tried the online chat (it's rarely functional) and was told first that they would send me a tracking number over email.

3/6/2012 - I still didn't have a tracking number so I tried chat again. It wasn't functional so I sent an email. I was told the chipper would arrive beteen 3/14 and 3/21 but still no tracking number. 

3/21/12 - Heard nothing from the company so figured I'd give them a call. Customer service could not give any shipping info and so I was put through to the General Manager. He promised an email and tracking number that evening.

3/21/12 7PM PST - No email, no tracking number. I called and was told that shipping was gone for the day and I'd have to call back.

3/22/12 11AM PST - Called customer service and finally got a sales order number. The rep told me the General Manager is not in and shipping is not in but he will have someone contact me. I requested a tracking number, or a credit back to my account. He stated he cannot credit my account and he canç¨š find a tracking number as only shipping has that information. Also stated the General Manager does not have a direct line. Only a cell phone and he canç¨š give that out.

3/23/12 - I finally was able to talk with the General Manager and told that they had experienced a high volume of orders and so the delay was due to product shortage. He offered to give me a $125 rebate and extend the warranty to 4 years. He said my chipper would ship by 4/3/12 and I should receive it by 4/6/12.

4/5/12 - I called to inquire about the tracking number believing my chipper should be enroute. They provided a tracking number and when I looked it up, I found that the order was going to New York not Washington State. When I finally was able to talk to the 'general manager' he expressed that the shipments were mixed up and my order would be delivered the following week.

4/17/2012 - I finally get my chipper. I get it unpacked and realize the extra blades I ordered are not there. I call customer service and they tell me they are not on my order. So fortunately, the receipt that did not have a sales order number did mention the extra blades so after forwarding them their own email I was able to then get my extra blades.

4/22/12 - I get the chipper all put together, fill the gear box with oil, and go to connect the drive line and.....it's too short.

4/28/12 - Buy new drive line and cut it to fit. Now i'm finally ready to chip. First branch of 1" diameter goes through and it works beautifully. Second branch of 1 1/2" diameter goes in and no more chips are coming out of the chute and the thing clogs up. I take off shoot, clean it out, can't see anything wrong so I fire it back up and try again. SAME THING. It clogs. I call customer service and get s answering service that took down my name and number and will have someone call me on Monday morning.

The crib notes version
Paid for Chipper 2/12
Received Chipper 4/17
Purchased additional parts to run it with my tractor (L3130) 4/28
The thing clogged on the second branch.

Total of $2,800 invested. 4-5 of unpacking and assembly time. Ran good for a total of 1 minute.

Not sure what will happen next but I'll keep you updated. In the meantime if you found this useful I'm taking donations to may paypal account for a new chipper. :dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to our forum! Well, from what I read, it's no wonder I never heard of them. I hope you get some better luck here soon.


----------



## PNW282

Well I have to say that after a couple hours of customizing the chute the chipper is actually running very very well. I'm running on 6 hours of no clogs and running through stuff up to 6" pretty smoothly. Hopefully this will continue as I fear if I do want any warranty or help it may be hard to get, but for now...I'm a chippin fool.

Cheers.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

So what mods did you have to do to the chute? Glad you got it figured out! Bye


----------



## drdan

*Good luck with the chipper, you will need it*

I have 11 hours use on my 8" Liberty chipper and it wont chip branches the size it is advertised and something breaks every time I used it. When I have called to complain and request a refund , I get the run around and the GM is a phantom. Wont return call (I'm not sure there even is one, or too busy handling other complaints). 
Anyway, I have a slightly used Liberty chipper for sale, but I couldn't do that to anyone. Looks like I have 800 lbs. of scrap metal


----------

